# Single phase ac motor controller



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

I got this 5HP 120V 15.0A campbell hausfeld AC motor

model # wl350002aj

I believe it is single phase and I am looking for an inverter/ controller to use this with a go-kart


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Spence said:


> I got this 5HP 120V 15.0A campbell hausfeld AC motor
> 
> model # wl350002aj
> 
> I believe it is single phase and I am looking for an inverter/ controller to use this with a go-kart


Hi Spence,

Better find a different motor. 120V 3 phase is pretty uncommon so let's assume it is single phase. And neglect power factor. Then 120V times 15A is 1800W or 2.14hp if it was 100% efficient which it isn't. So if it is a 5hp motor then it is likely 240V 3 phase. You can find industrial 3 phase inverters for that, sometimes cheaply on like eBay. You need a 300 volt battery.

Another thing: Single phase induction motors produce zero starting torque. So a second phase is created for starting usually with a capacitor. This is one reason you don't see variable frequency single phase drives. 

For a single phase motor you could use a fixed frequency DC to AC inverter but then the motor would operate essentially at constant speed, near 1800 or 3600 RPM depending if it was 4 or 2 pole.

Find a nice DC motor for your kart 

major


----------

